# Important information about magpies.



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2008)

I was on my way to work this morning and noticed the usual magpies on the road ( carrion lovers that they are). 

Everyone knows the rhyme: One for sorrow, two for joy, three for a wedding, four to die, five for silver, six for gold, seven for a story never to be told. Or other variations on the theme.

So as usual I saw one magpie- that's sorrow, right? But did you know that if you wave at said magpie quickly ( I'm kind of guessing the rules here but I think magpie still has to be in sight when you wave, afterthoughts are no good) then the bad luck sorrow doesn't apply! 

That's right, a kind of tippex for superstition. You KNOW the bad luck got you, the mark is still there, but you got it right back with the wave.

Now I know some people might not appreciate this information , but I'm sure others will be cool with it.

Whatever you do, though, you mustn't start to wave when you see one immediately- why, I hear you ask? _Because_ if you do and then actually there are two, you've just waved away that possible lottery win.

As a plus for me, I've always wanted to do a post where ALL the emoticons were used. I may be annoying some people ( sorry, Brendan) but it gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Betsy Og (17 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Everyone knows the rhyme: One for sorrow, two for joy, three for a wedding, four to die, five for silver, six for gold, seven for a story never to be told. Or other variations on the theme.


 
To set another discussion board precedent I'll start a pedantic debate about the terms of a rhyme.

Was it not 3 for girl, 4 for a boy??   (just the one .......)

An early Friday feeling kicking in !!


----------



## MrMan (17 Oct 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> To set another discussion board precedent I'll start a pedantic debate about the terms of a rhyme.
> 
> Was it not 3 for girl, 4 for a boy??   (just the one .......)
> 
> An early Friday feeling kicking in !!




You beat me to it, I thought like most songs I had gotten this rhyme wrong aswell.


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Oct 2008)

Go Vanilla!  First time I've seen all the emoticons used in a single post, and it gave me a chuckle too


----------



## Bubbly Scot (17 Oct 2008)

Celtwytch said:


> Go Vanilla! First time I've seen all the emoticons used in a single post, and it gave me a chuckle too


 
Was very bright!!! Happy Friday.

(We have a magpie in our garden most days...I better start waving like a loon)


----------



## Purple (17 Oct 2008)

Thanks for the laugh Vanilla.
If this catches on they will have to introduce penalty points for waving at magpies while driving.

_“Would you like to tell the court why you were not holding the steering wheel at the time of the crash but were, in fact, seen waving like a maniac out each side of the car?”

“It was them damned magpies your Judgeness.”_


----------



## Teabag (17 Oct 2008)

The only good magpie is a dead magpie.

Magpies are often found near livestock where they feed on dung-and carrion-associated insects. They also forage for ticks and other insects on the backs of domestic animals. Perhaps the most notorious magpie behavior is the picking of open wounds and scabs on the backs of livestock. If they find an open wound, such as that from a new brand, they may pick at it until they create a much larger wound. The wound may eventually become infected and, in some instances, may kill the animal. Magpies, like ravens, may peck the eyes out of newborn or sick livestock. 

Magpies rob wild bird and poultry nests of eggs and hatchlings. Typically, that does not affect wild bird populations except in local areas where limited habitat makes nests easy to find. They can be very destructive to poultry, however, especially during the nesting season when magpie parents are gathering food for their young. 

Ireland the Magpie first arrived about 325 years ago in Wexford and had spread throughout the country. 

Those damn Wexicans, first they let in the Normans, then the magpies !


----------



## Jock04 (17 Oct 2008)

Sometimes, if you're very, very lucky.............the magpie waves back


----------



## gipimann (17 Oct 2008)

Jock04 said:


> Sometimes, if you're very, very lucky.............the magpie waves back


 
Nah, you never see that nowadays....


----------



## Vanilla (17 Oct 2008)

I've just read a book review for a new book about our feathered friends. In the review it mentioned that hearing an owl hoot is bad luck- but to prevent the bad luck you must, immediately on hearing the hoot, take off your clothes, turn them inside out and put them back on again...


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Oct 2008)

Teabag said:


> The only good magpie is a dead magpie.
> 
> Magpies are often found near livestock where they feed on dung-and carrion-associated insects. They also forage for ticks and other insects on the backs of domestic animals. Perhaps the most notorious magpie behavior is the picking of open wounds and scabs on the backs of livestock. If they find an open wound, such as that from a new brand, they may pick at it until they create a much larger wound. The wound may eventually become infected and, in some instances, may kill the animal. Magpies, like ravens, may peck the eyes out of newborn or sick livestock.
> 
> Can't understand the logic of farmers today who will not leave the cows their long tails. Needed in occasions like you refer to above.


----------



## Simeon (19 Oct 2008)

I recently saw hair extentions advertised in The Pitchfork for exactly this reason


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Oct 2008)

What an idea!!!!


----------



## Bluebells (20 Oct 2008)

Ash 22 said:


> Teabag said:
> 
> 
> > The only good magpie is a dead magpie.
> ...


----------



## Armada (20 Oct 2008)

Anyone ever hear the version?

3... for a letter ... 4 for a toy (actually maybe  a toy boy!!)


----------



## Simeon (20 Oct 2008)

Deus ex machina! I thought the farmer was on one knee as he fed the cow's pap into the sucker. So the flailing tail would miss his hoary combover


----------



## Jock04 (20 Oct 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I've just read a book review for a new book about our feathered friends. In the review it mentioned that hearing an owl hoot is bad luck- but to prevent the bad luck you must, immediately on hearing the hoot, take off your clothes, turn them inside out and put them back on again...


 
Must admit I was tempted to head to Kerry at the weekend with my patented owl sound simulator, but with that weather....it was just too wet to woo


----------



## Vanilla (20 Oct 2008)

jock04 said:


> must Admit I Was Tempted To Head To Kerry At The Weekend With My Patented Owl Sound Simulator, But With That Weather....it Was Just Too Wet To Woo


 
Lol.


----------



## Ash 22 (20 Oct 2008)

Bluebells said:


> Ash 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Long tails hold alot of dirt and manure, which is unhygienic in the milking parlour, and unpleasant for the farmer, who works at the rear of the cow when milking
> ...


----------

